# Juvenile activity and feeding schedule?



## Mada (Nov 10, 2015)

I have read about various feeding schedules here and it seems most juveniles eats alot more than mine.

Got my juvenile 2 weeks ago, not sure about age but it's 30+cm's so I guess 2+ months.

So far it eats 2 crickets every second day and is a far less aggressive feeder than my semi-adult tegu I had a few years ago. Often it also drops the cricket several times before swallowing it and barely chases them.

Feeding is done in separate cage where I offer crickets until it stops eating. Have also offered other food eg fruit, sallad, eggs and pinkies but no interest.

It is typically active for a few hours in the late morning up until lunch and is then burried rest of the day. I doubt its hibernation time because temperatures are kept at normal levels eg 24-28 degrees in cold/hot area with access to 40 degrees if burried under the substrate in the hot area (close to heat source) or under basking spot. At night it drops to 23 degrees. Humidity is between 60-80% and I have fresh UV tubes.

It seams healthy to me but the moderate feeding and lack of activity most of the day makes me wonder if it's normal or not?


----------



## Jessicak (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine does the exact same thing. Ive had him for a month and a half and Ive noticed alot of other people on her have posted about their Tegus not eating right now. My Gu will be out for a few hours mid afternoon and then sleep until i dig him out at night for his bath. Mine ate one pinky 2 weeks ago and crickets a few days before that. I dont know what it is but i figure it must be something that has to do with the season.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Things seem OK. Hibernation is triggered more by daylength than by temperature.If it looks healthy, plump tail and legs, etc., then probably slowing down for the winter.


----------



## Mada (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, I intentionally tried to keep temperatures and daylight hours at normal/summer levels to ensure it grows a bit before slowing down for winter but I guess somehow it goes into winter mode anyways.


----------



## Jessicak (Nov 11, 2015)

Same here. It just happens


----------

